# John Kerry: Democrats’ woes stem from uninformed voters



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A testy U.S. Sen. John F. Kerry yesterday blamed clueless voters with short attention spans for the uphill battle beleaguered Democrats are facing against Republicans across the nation.

"We have an electorate that doesn't always pay that much attention to what's going on so people are influenced by a simple slogan rather than the facts or the truth or what's happening," Kerry told reporters after touring the Boston Medical Center yesterday.

Conservative political blogger William Jacobson, who writes Legal Insurrection, immediately pounced on Kerry's comments, saying that attitude is why voters are looking to shake up Capitol Hill by electing upstart candidates such as U.S. Sen. Scott Brown.

John Kerry: Democrats' woes stem from uninformed voters - BostonHerald.com


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I didn't know kerry was venturing into the world of comedy. Oh, wait, he was serious about that? He should be thankful for the clueless minions with short attention spans. It's the non-kool aid drinking, news watching, newspaper reading, informed voter that is his biggest problem. But, go ahead john put down the crowd that votes for people like you. Even if they somehow manage to hear what you said, theit short attention spans will not deter them from voting for the person with the "D" next to their names. No matter who's name its next to.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh nice! So now "my" senator is calling me stupid!!!
Go FUCK Yourself Herman Munster!
:redcarded:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm a Veteran.. so according to John Kerry, I _must_ be one of the uninformed voters... because, _apparently_, the military is made up of stupid people...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLuMWiQ6r2o"]YouTube - Kerry Belittles U.S. Troops[/nomedia]


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh John??? Still a tad angry that the voters found out about your ninety foot/seven million dollar "love ship" that you and Terroresa forgot to pay taxes on? GFY


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> "We have morons on Beacon hill that don't always pay that much attention to what's going with the commonwealth's people. Those same morons don't care about their constituents, nor facts, or the truth about what's happening to them, hence why they're gonna vote our sorry asses out." Kerry told reporters after touring the Boston Medical Center yesterday.


*FIFY.*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He is nothing but a fuckin commie traitor, pure fake
just like his buddy Fat Teddy, at least we are rid of
him. Kerry's Next.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I was flipping through the channels last night and came across the Bill Mahr show on HBO. I only stopped because he had Andrew Brietbart on some panel. The amount of crap on that show is ridiculous, including an interview with Pat Tillmans asshole younger brother, but Bill Mahr was getting slammed on health care and really had no rebuttal. When faced with the statistic that more than 70% of Americans oppose socialized medicine, he responded "Thats because they're stupid." Thats what they think of us, lets show them how smart we are in November.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Kerry is typical of all elitist liberals. They can't justify their agenda and policies, so they call people names. Barney Frank does it. Obama does it.....and Ted used to do it.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

You got it backwards you jasckass, the voters were uninformed, but now that they are, the majority of your asshat friends will soon be unemployed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Stark1848 said:


>


I'll bet that johnny boy doesn't get it. Maybe McCain will explain it to him.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Typical liberal tripe; if you vote the way I want you to vote, you'll get your taxpayer-funded handouts. If you vote or speak against me; you're simply a misinformed boob; silly peasant, I know what's best for you! Limousine liberalism at its best!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

This from a supporter of "CHANGE" and "YES WE CAN". I can see how an electorate that falls for slogans alone can cause more harm down the road. Conservatives have ideas and goals. All Kerry-Heinz, And the rest of those "D"'s have IS slogans!!


----------

